# Tiel just stopped flying



## mournfulbliss (Mar 11, 2012)

Anyone ever have one of their tiels just stop flying, and stop using the wing all together. There are no bumps, nothing is swollen, not shrieking. Preening fine, and is acting normal besides not flying.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

At first I was thinking he was ill or had a seizure, but if they are acting normal and their wing isn't hanging lower... did they lose any feathers on that wing? Maybe you see some feathers at the bottom of the cage? Maybe a feather is out of place from a molt?

What were they like before they stopped flying? During their last flight did you notice a difference in their flying pattern or they had difficulty flying?

Once Kiwi lost some wing feathers on a wing during a night fright. Her flying was uneven so she didn't fly for a while and had me carrying her around everywhere. Or maybe you've been spending more time with them and carrying them around? Kiwi didn't want to fly when she starting bonding with me and just wanted to be carried. She wouldn't move from a spot until I picked her up. :lol:

I would watch them to see if they start feeling sick because it is hard to tell if they are sick and illness might be the cause of the flight loss if you see them start to develop more symptoms.


----------



## mournfulbliss (Mar 11, 2012)

Everyone in the cage is molting so looking at the bottom is like a feather graveyard. So many scruffy, itchy tiels! 

Before the last flight we lost a month and half old tiel. It was hatched and raised by a surrogate because momma wanted nothing to do with it. The surrogate was a lovebird, and it turned out the baby wasn't being fed. However, the bird in question who isn't flying anymore would feed it while the surrogate was out flying. I thought it was depression, but he is still singing, dancing, eating, drinking, preening his boyfriend, playing with the toys etc. The only other thing happened before he stopped flying was that he was bit on his foot by the lovebird. Nothing with the wing at all. 

When the cage is open for flying time, i take him out and he sits with me. His grip is still strong, and he is still him. 

My husband and I have been seeing him act normal, we are habitually checking the bottom of the cage for un-natural poops. Everything is normal. 

Then there are his wings. Once a week we are checking his wings, both of them. No in grown feathers, no bumps, nothing is swollen, and he doesn't shriek or yell when we touch them. The feathers all look normal and clean. 

Honestly though, with how much x-rays and avian vets cost, we are afraid to make an appointment for them to say, "there's nothing to do but wait and see". No pain, no out of ordinary behavior...I may be thinking too much into this.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I would still keep an eye on him just in case of illness like you are doing. If the baby bird died of illness and both him and the lovebird were feeding it that would be concerning. A vet at this point would probably tell you to wait and see, you're right and you'd be out a few hundred. If it is not obvious symptoms they will do gram stains and tests, but usually those are to test for bacterial infections and you said his droppings were normal so it's most likely not that.

Maybe he is a little depressed and traumatized from the death of the chick or the bite when he was flying? It could also be the molt bothers him or a feather is irritating when he flies. I think your best bet is the wait and see method. I think he will be flying in time. Just keep checking to see if he is sick. Right now it sounds like he is healthy to me.


----------



## mournfulbliss (Mar 11, 2012)

My husband and I agree with you. The good news is the lovebird is healthy as well. No strange poops, being normal and whatnot. The problem is keeping my horny parakeet away from her. lol. 

Now if he didn't try to get me to give him my dinner, then I would know he was sick. lol


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I'm glad both your 'tiel and lovebird are doing well. I'm hoping they stay happy and healthy! 

I'd just give him lots of baths and food with vitamin A, calcium, protein to help him through his molt. I'll feed Kiwi eggs every once in a while during her molt because along with the protein and vit. A, the fat in the yolk helps absorb calcium and fat soluble vitamins like vitamin A.


----------

